# Coolant Leak HELP!!



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

My 2000 Jetta 1.8T has been leaking coolant. I just started since I moved to Aspen, CO. I dont know if the higher altititude has anything to do with it. But i was able to locate the leak but i dont know how or what to do about it. 
Please take a look at the video and tell me what you think. I just moved and dont have a job yet so if this is a simple repair i would like to attempt it myself to save money. 








in case the embedded video doesnt play, here is a link the video itself. 
http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en
_Modified by Ei21C at 3:08 PM 10-10-2007_


_Modified by Ei21C at 3:22 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Coolant Leak HELP!! (Ei21C)*

is that on the drivers side of the engine above the transmission?


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Leak HELP!! (6603)*

i think it is above the trans. on the driver side, maybe a good 12 inches below where the MAS is.


----------



## Jerr2553 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Coolant Leak HELP!! (Ei21C)*

I had to replace that same piece on a 2000 golf 2.0. It was pretty easy and by looking at my 1.8t, I can tell that it is not that much different. There is a DIY for it, just search "drivers side coolant leak" in mk4 forums. The part was around $25 at dealer.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Leak HELP!! (Jerr2553)*

I think i saw the thread you were talking about, but i could not find the DIY for a Coolant Flange. I also could not find a part called coolant flange on parts4vw.com. is there a part number or another name i could look up?


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the closet i could find. a cooling hose flange. Is this the same as a coolant flange?
http://www.autopartsworld.com/....html


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ei21C)*

looks like it's for a 2.0 8v. 
Looks like I need the same part too. I doesnt look like the headgasket is leaking due to no oil in my coolant. So I am hoping this will solve the problem.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

i didnt find anything in my Haynes repair manual about a cooling hose flange. 
does anyone know how to replace this part? It looks pretty tight area to be working in. many hoses in the way and the CAI.


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ei21C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ei21C* »_i didnt find anything in my Haynes repair manual about a cooling hose flange. 
does anyone know how to replace this part? It looks pretty tight area to be working in. many hoses in the way and the CAI. 

that's because haynes manuals are worthless (i bought one before i knew this, so i feel the hurt)


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (Better Thomas)*

so how do i do it myself?


----------



## GTIHU471 (Oct 13, 2005)

it is your coolant flange leaking...have you fixed it yet?Its pretty easy to replace


----------



## lss23 (Sep 13, 2007)

You have to drain you radiator and keep or buy new colant G12, Then remove the 2 10mm 6point nuts, it comes out very easy, make sure the surface area is clean on the engine block. You can clean it with 180 grit sand papper and brake cleaner.The new part come with a rubber o ring make sure that is seated on the new part.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (lss23)*

Thanks for they reply.  i just called the dealership and they are charging 125.00 bucks and hour! i just moved here and dont have a job yet. 
draining the radiator is no big deal and i can get more g12. But i cant reach the cooling hose flange well enough to unbolt it and replace it. in fact, the only reason i found the leak was because i snaked my camera into the engine bay. 
any tips on how to reach it a bit better?
whats the easiest way to get the cooling hose flange out?

_Modified by Ei21C at 2:49 PM 10-16-2007_


_Modified by Ei21C at 2:54 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ei21C)*

remove your airbox and you should be good (I have a cold air intake so no box I can see and access this part), maybe even remove front driver side tire and wheel liner
Btw what is the part name and number I will need to do this myself too.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (6603)*

i too have a CAI and i have no line of sight. thats why im asking.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ei21C)*

Well I see where mine is leaking with the cai I will take a picture so you can see what I am talking about


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

i just drained my radiator and removed the coolant flange. it was a tight space to work in, but over all it was pretty easy. it was like removing two bolts and undoing three hoses. the large o-ring was all jacked up and probably causing the leak. is it possible to keep the flange and just replace the o-ring?
question about the stock clamps on the hoses. Are they reusable, or should i replace them. The type of clamps they were are the springy ones and not the clip ones. 
also, someone earlier said that the two bolts were 10mm so i bought a 10mm hex socket without even checking. turns out the 10mm was way too big. i forget what size i used but it was way smaller.
i have not yet put the replacement part in yet. i will try to get my roommate to drive me to the dealership tomorrow or saturday so i can a new coolant flange and some g12.
Thanks for everyones help!!


----------



## Gipfeli (Dec 29, 2004)

Ei21... do you mind taking a picture of where the leak came from? I couldn't follow the location of the leak in the video because you moved the camera in and out too quickly... if you don't mind, that'd help me a bunch!
I've been trying to find the leak for a few weeks now... hope this is it!


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (Gipfeli)*

i dont have the orignal part anymore. i left it at the dealership to be thrown away. what i can do i take pics of the new part being installed. 
i should have time to put it back in tomorrow or monday 10/22/07


----------



## Gipfeli (Dec 29, 2004)

anytime... i'm not in a hurry... i only use the cars on the weekends... 
thanks...


----------



## tnova (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (Gipfeli)*

I am doing this work on my 1.8T AWD engine now. The dealer didn't have a 06A 121 133 J which was stamped on the part. I removed and went online and ordered a 06A 121 133 Q which is what was listed in EKTA. Put the new flange on and had a even bigger leak.. not good. Clearly the new o-ring/flange wasn't seated right.
Thought it was too loose, so I tightened, and later overtightened the hex bolt for the flange and it snapped.. in two and so I have half of it hanging out of the engine... will need to remove some things to get at it with vice grips. Interestingly the original seal pulled out seems thicker than the replacement. There are some funky hoses in the way to get at it with the pliers and can't find the retaining clip part numbers to replace if I disconnect those hoses. They are adjacent to the top bolt for the flange.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (tnova)*

Hey tnova, 
a very similiar thing happened to me. i had the right 133J part number, but after the install it was also leaking still. i tried to tighted the lower bolt more and it snapped. 
after that i noticed where the flange connected to the side of the engine block that there was some dirt or whatever. i used some 220 sand paper and sanded it down. cleaned it up a lot. 
still got to go back to the dealership tommorrow to get a new bolt and o-ring.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (Gipfeli)*

Gipfeli, 
i hope these pics help.
































With Flange removed. this is were i was leaking from. I used some 220 grit sandpaper and brake cleaner to clean up this area. 









Flange installed: 
I was leaking from the lower bolt that you cant see from the pic. Three hoses connect to it. one left, one right, and one down. 








No flange on, no hoses








with coolant flange and hoses on








with everything back together


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

watch out for the o ring, some of the replacements come with an O ring that has too large of a cross sectional area, therefore the o ring doesn't compress properlly when it is bolted down and you end up with it still leaking, if you tighten it more, the flange snaps. 
I found the replacement o ring in the box with the coolant flange itself, was incorrect, but the o ring which came with the cylinder head gasket set, was.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Thanks fast, 
is there a certain size one i should ask for, or just say "o ring which came with the cylinder head gasket set" when i go to the parts dept at the dealership?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Ei21C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ei21C* »_Thanks fast, 
is there a certain size one i should ask for, or just say "o ring which came with the cylinder head gasket set" when i go to the parts dept at the dealership?

aii, no, and you won't be able to get a cyl gasket set o ring seperate from the gasket set from the dealer. Let me see if I can get a second here to go pull mine off and measure the correct O ring, maybe I can cross reference it to a viton one from mcmaster or something for you.


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

okay i went back to the dealership today. got a new o-ring and bolt. reinstalled everything and it seems to be holding coolant. 
Thanks for everyones help on this one!


----------



## Ei21C (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (tnova)*

*"There are some funky hoses in the way to get at it with the pliers and can't find the retaining clip part numbers to replace if I disconnect those hoses. They are adjacent to the top bolt for the flange."
*

I think i know what hose you are talking about. its a ribbed plastic one. i broke this part before in the past accidently. the plastic hoses get brittle over time so becareful. 
here was the part number from the part i broke 06a-133-817-q
OEM Catalog 
Item PIPE 
Number 06a133817q 
MSRP $44.03


----------



## tnova (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (Ei21C)*

Finished the work tonight. I replaced my bolts with some quality stainless bolts M6x25. Done under advisement from Audi parts guy. I used the seal that came with my aftermarket flange (febi) which is smaller in thickness than the VW seal, perhaps it was not compressing properly.
The secondary air hoses do become brittle over time, reconnecting them was difficult because of soot inside the pipe. The funky hoses I was speaking about come from the top of the engine; one of them makes a 90-degree angle down the side of the engine with a Y adapter which is bolted down along with the flange. Those hoses have metal retaining clamps that are fixed and not adjustable.
Anyone have recommendations for cleaning the coolant off the top of my transmission, etc. Some water and compressed air?


----------



## Gipfeli (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ei21C)*

hey thanks so much man!! appreciate it a lot!!
i'll get on it this weekend... hope that'll fix the problem... because i dont sleep well when there's a problem with my car!


----------



## worditsmenick (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Gipfeli)*

update for those who are searching and have the same issue. 
german auto parts has the fange for 8.82. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...117/9
enjoy!!


----------



## toastforbrekkie (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: (worditsmenick)*

Hey Menick,
I think I'm having the same problem on my 2003 Golf GTi 1.8T. I took a look at the link you provided and the part listed calls out '00-'01 Mk4 1.8Ts. I was wondering if there's any difference between an '01 and an '03 GTI. Just want to make sure I can use the same part.
For anyone else reading, does the following leak look like it's coming from the infamous flange discussed in this thread? The coolant seems to be dripping from somewhere _above_ the y-shaped flange, so I'm not sure. Here's a shot of the driver's side with the airbox removed:








You can see the coolant pooling on top of the transmission:








But it's dripping from here, and you can see the plastic flange from the above discussion _below_ the drips:








I don't know. Maybe it's under pressure and squirting up onto that corrugated tube before dripping down?








I'm losing about a liter of coolant every time I drive to work. 








I'm thinking of just replacing the part anyway. I'm glad it's not the infamous water pump, but I should probably get up the guts to change that and the timing belt one of these days. I just bought the car, and it's at 83K on the odometer. Meanwhile my wife's Jetta, at 86K, is throwing the P0420 code, so we'll be taking it in to the dealer this week to see if it's the cat or the sensors, and if they'll fix it under the 100,000-mile warranty since we aren't the first owners. This is my first post, so thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Danielo_bolo (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (toastforbrekkie)*

Same problem I had, fixed it quick. Coolant on transmission case, not sure the source of the water.
I bet it is the coolant flange. Here is how I fixed it:
http://mijettaapesta.googlepag...lange
good luck!


----------



## veedubfreak9000 (Jul 8, 2009)

I had this exact same problem with my AWD engine as well. It was a very easy fix though. 
The plastic seems to break on the inside where the o-ring would sit, between 4 and 5 o'clock. The o-ring I had was also very worn out.
The bolts are definitely not 10mm though, probably 6mm, if i remember clearly. 
Another thing, uncap that coolant reservoir to relieve pressure so you don't lose as much coolant.


----------



## nj031.8t (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I have this same problem. I'm getting the water drip on the drivers side and coolant dripping slightiy (assuming it's building up on the trans). The reservoir is extremely low. 

I have already replaced the TB and WP recently and also replaced the CTS in the last 6 months (hope it's not another one). 

I don't really have any tools and am not really a "car guy" so me and a buddy (who is a car guy...kind of) are going to give this a shot.....my problem sounds so similiar to this it's gotta be the same thing.

2003 jetta 1.8t

Do you guys think my assumption is correct?


----------



## nj031.8t (Jan 20, 2011)

and I'm going to go with the above directions (very easy by the sounds of it) http://mijettaapesta.googlepag...lange


----------

